# Vitamin supplements



## Em-bob (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello

This is my first post here, I am hoping to get some kind of advise.

We found out last week that my husband has very very low count and motility (I think it was 5 mil & 2.5%) and have been told that we should introduce some supplements into his diet, these being Vitamin C, High dosage of Vitamin E, Zinc, Folic Acid & Omega 3 to try and help things naturally - we have been trying for almost 18 months now. We are not eligible for referral under the NHS until we have been trying for 2 years as I am under 35, so I cannot get any tests done yet.

My husband is currently taking Tesco brand Conception support with the following values;
Typical Values	Per tablet	-
Protein	-	-
Vitamin A	400.0µg (50% of RDA)	-
Vitamin C	100.0mg (125% of RDA)	-
Vitamin D	15.0µg (300% of RDA)	-
Vitamin E	24.0mg (200% of RDA)	-
Thiamin (Vitamin B1)	2.8mg (255% of RDA)	-
Riboflavin (Vitamin B2)	3.2mg (229% of RDA)	-
Niacin	16.0mg (100% of RDA)	-
Vitamin B6	5.0mg (357% of RDA)	-
Folic Acid	200.0µg (100% of RDA)	-
Vitamin B12	10.0µg (400% of RDA)	-
Biotin	75.0µg (150% of RDA)	-
Pantothenic Acid	12.0mg (200% of RDA)	-
Calcium	120.0mg (15% of RDA)	-
Iron	8.0mg (57% of RDA)	-
Magnesium	120.0mg (32% of RDA)	-
Zinc	10.0mg (100% of RDA)	-
Iodine	75.0µg (50% of RDA)	-
Selenium	150.0µg (273% of RDA)	-
Copper	0.3mg (25% of RDA)	-
Manganese	0.5mg (25% of RDA)	-
Chromium	60.0µg (150% of RDA)	-
Vitamin K	75.0µg (100% of RDA)	-

I have been looking into getting individual supplements of the advised but don't know what levels he should take? And can he take them alongside the multi?

Can you give me any advise?

Many thanks Emma


----------

